# Happy Birthday Rick !!!!!



## JOETHECROW (Aug 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday Rick! Keep on writing those killer dig stories!! [sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey Happy Birthday Rick....you old geezer!


----------



## Dugout (Aug 20, 2012)

And if I remember right.....( I'm old so I might be wrong)
 you also have an anniversary today too.
 Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday Rick.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> And if I remember right.....( I'm old so I might be wrong)
> you also have an anniversary today too.
> Happy Anniversary!


 [8D]
 Ohh god im glad you said something I would have forgot  [8D] J/K how could I forget 25 years of wedded bliss []

 Thanx for the wishes []


----------



## epackage (Aug 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday again...[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 20, 2012)

Best wishes Rick, and happy 25th!! []


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 20, 2012)

Have a Great Day Rick[]-----are you Older than Privy Dirt?[8D]----------------I am![sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## ktbi (Aug 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday Rick.....Ron


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  mr.fred
> 
> Have a Great Day Rick[]-----are you Older than Privy Dirt?[8D]----------------I am![sm=tongue.gif]


 
 Na im still early ABM soon Ill be BIm then pontiled. Then i'll be privy dirt hahaha 

 you look pretty dam good for Privy dirt []


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Aug 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday Rick! Hope you find another Puce eagle!


----------



## bostaurus (Aug 20, 2012)

Hope you are having a great birthday Rick!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 20, 2012)

happy birthday rick


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 20, 2012)

Happy Double Whammy Day, Rick! May you have the best of both celebrations. Not only that, but added chevrons on yer writing jacket, too.


----------



## Jim (Aug 20, 2012)

Happy birthday, SickRick! Congratulations on 25 years, too.  ~Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Jim
> 
> Happy birthday, SickRick! Congratulations on 25 years, too.  ~Jim


 
 25 years old?? your to kind [8D]


----------



## Conch times (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## glass man (Aug 20, 2012)

HOPE IT IS THE BEST EVER BUDDY[]! JAMIE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks G Man

 It was the best ever until  the middle of dinner when my wife thought she knew the answer to my question...." Who is that women with huge lips on that reality show" she said oh thats "Ice loves Coco" I knew it wasn't I  had to go Google it because I dont watch those shows. 
   RRRRRRRRRRr wrong answer I knew it wasn't that women but she kept insisting  it was. Long story short it turned in to a fight . Happy Anniversary !![]

 I did some more goggling and found her  "I love BIG Ang" is the show. Its a women from Mob Wives. GOOGLE IS A WONDERFUL THING!


----------



## beendiggin (Aug 20, 2012)

I was smart enough to get married on my birthday too, but that was so I would never forget my anniversary.  Hope you have a sick birthday and anniversary..congrats on both you digging fool.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday Mr Puce!! I was in Allentown (briefly) on my way to Bethlehem a few weeks ago. I tried to reach you but I went to voice mail. I was trying to call you because the North bound Allentown exit 56 of the Pa Turnpike was shut down because of an accident................................... I had to drive up all the way to the next one 25 miles north near Long Pond [][: and do a U turn as there were no rest areas to do a cheat turn around in. I ended up being 40 minutes late to a meeting at Fulton Bank at the corner of City line and Shoenersville road in Bethlehem. I like your story with the wife that kind of stuff happens more frequently then you would expect it to.[8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 20, 2012)

> I was smart enough to get married on my birthday too, but that was so I would never forget my anniversary


 
 ..I got married on my wife's birthday.. imagine the trouble I get into..!!! []


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 20, 2012)

Happy birthday Rick!! and many more!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> Happy Birthday Mr Puce!! I was in Allentown (briefly) on my way to Bethlehem a few weeks ago. I tried to reach you but I went to voice mail. I was trying to call you because the North bound Allentown exit 56 of the Pa Turnpike was shut down because of an accident................................... I had to drive up all the way to the next one 25 miles north near Long Pond [][: and do a U turn as there were no rest areas to do a cheat turn around in. I ended up being 40 minutes late to a meeting at Fulton Bank at the corner of City line and Shoenersville road in Bethlehem. I like your story with the wife that kind of stuff happens more frequently then you would expect it to.[8D]


 
 I must have deleted all my messages along with yours,never heard it. It would have made you later if you came to see me anyway []


 Hey listen,I hear that Penndigger Mayor Tom was riding a horse toady. He may be joining the mounted police hahaha. He was going on a road trip with his friend and stopped by "Dugouts" Renee place. She lives on a ranch so maybe Tom will come back a cowboy  lol[]

 I am sure we will hear about it.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the B day wishes. []

Here are few Birthday quotas I liked


 How old would you be if you didn't know how old you are?   
 Satchel Paige

 For my birthday I got a humidifier and a de-humidifier... I put them in the same room and let them fight it out.
 Steven Wright

 You know you're getting old when you get that one candle on the cake. It's like, 'See if you can blow this out.'
 Jerry Seinfeld

 It is lovely, when I forget all birthdays, including my own, to find that somebody remembers me.
 Ellen Glasgow

 It was on my fifth birthday that Papa put his hand on my shoulder and said, 'Remember, my son, if you ever need a helping hand, you'll find one at the end of your arm.'
 Sam Levenson

 I often buy myself presents. Sometimes I will spend $100,000 in one day in a posh boutique.
 Celine Dion <----I hate that lady I can say it its my birthday

 To me - old age is always ten years older than I am.
 John Burroughs

 If you look over the years, the styles have changed - the clothes, the hair, the production, the approach to the songs. The icing to the cake has changed flavors. But if you really look at the cake itself, it's really the same.
 John Oates

 Love the giver more than the gift.
 Brigham Young

 To my surprise, my 70s are nicer than my 60s and my 60s than my 50s, and I wouldn't wish my teens and 20s on my enemies.
 Lionel Blue


----------



## bottlekid76 (Aug 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday Rick! []

 ~Tim


----------



## Dugout (Aug 21, 2012)

Sorry Rick I didn't get him on a horse.
 The horses ran over the hill to get a drink.


----------



## rockbot (Aug 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday sic rick!

 Have you been naughty or nice?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> Happy Birthday sic rick!
> 
> Have you been naughty or nice?


 
 Heyyy! Rock where ya been?

 I have been nice to a few  people   Rock []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> Sorry Rick I didn't get him on a horse.
> The horses ran over the hill to get a drink.


 

 Ahhhhh man []


----------



## rockbot (Aug 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Heyyy! Rock where ya been?
> 
> []


 
 Well since you ask!


----------



## towhead (Aug 21, 2012)

Happy Belated Birthday....  Julie


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 IS that you on the beach? []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday....  Julie


 
 Thanx J back at ya. I can always depend on the ABN old timers to come through.[] I dont mean old in age I mean on ABN a long time ya know what im sayin old timer []


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 21, 2012)

Is it still Your Birthday?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 21, 2012)

Na Sur its over,but I will have another one next year (I hope)  []


----------



## SAbottles (Aug 22, 2012)

Hey Rick ! Happy birthday ~ not sure if it's late for this year or really early for next ! Haven't forgotten about the editing - just a lot of issues this end !!


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 22, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## towhead (Aug 22, 2012)

.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  SAbottles
> 
> Hey Rick ! Happy birthday ~ not sure if it's late for this year or really early for next ! Haven't forgotten about the editing - just a lot of issues this end !!


 
 No problem Dale. I have to talk to you about it. I will pm you.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> .


 
 Is that suppose to be me??  Lol


----------



## towhead (Aug 22, 2012)

Hmmmmmmm........


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 22, 2012)

A few days late, but better late then never.

 Happy B-Day!  Hope you left some cake for the rest of us..


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 22, 2012)

No problem Steve I'll be 53 allllllllll year [] Thanx

 I devoured the cake the first night


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 22, 2012)

Rick.. I'd like to wish you a very happy 54th ..a bit in advance, just in case I'm busy that day.. !


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 22, 2012)

Ya know what I could never figure out. When it is someones birthday,how come people "hit" the thread but don't say happy birthday??  If I am going to hit "The birthday thread" I am going to wish them happy B day since I am there already. Even if i don't know them.
    If I dont like the person or they never wished be a happy b day thats a different story, then I won't hit that thread.
   I can see it on other threads but not the B.D thread.

 So my question is,why hit and lurk when you could be wishing someone a 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!.



 Remember this next time you lurk on a Birthday thread.[]


 Just something I often  wondered about[]


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 22, 2012)

Now be fair Ricky.. maybe somebody's keyboards is broke.. [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Now be fair Ricky.. maybe somebody's keyboards is broke.. [8D]


 
 Yeah that might be the problem ! dam Chuck your like Dr Fill   []


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 22, 2012)

Yeah I'm Dr Chuck Fil-A.. [:-]


----------



## Brains (Aug 22, 2012)

yo happy birfday yo


----------



## blobbottlebob (Aug 22, 2012)

Happy Happy day Rick. Hope it was awesome.


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 22, 2012)

Happy belated birthday my sick bottle friend!  Sorry to be late, but yes I was out in the mid-west on a very nice road trip.  Dugout's got your # and I don't think she'll pony up any pictures for you to photo shop any time soon.  She did send something back to PA for me to get to you though.  Hope it was a good one and may God bless your wife!  She's a Saint in my eyes.  Congrats.

 PD


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 23, 2012)

Cool I can't wait to see what it is!

 and "May God Bless" you to []


----------



## glass man (Aug 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> HOPE IT IS THE BEST EVER BUDDY[]! JAMIE


 

 HAPPY BIRTHDAY RICK!![8D]JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Aug 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Thanks G Man
> 
> ...


 

 WOW SHE COULD SUCK...YOUR FACE OFF!!![][][]JAMIE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  She could suck the fill out of a privy! Hey I wonder whats shes doing in a few weeks?  hahahah


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Rick.. I'd like to wish you a very happy 54th ..a bit in advance, just in case I'm busy that day.. !


 

  Chuck I just saw this. That is bad luck,take it back.  Bad things will happen.


----------



## rockbot (Aug 24, 2012)

Boy that resembles a prolapse animal. [] 




> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 24, 2012)

I had to Google that one Rock, holy cow!!  LOL


----------



## rockbot (Aug 24, 2012)

[][][]


----------



## capsoda (Aug 25, 2012)

WoW, these people mus lack you man...

 Happy Birthday Bro...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  capsoda
> 
> WoW, these people mus lack you man...
> 
> Happy Birthday Bro...


 
 Does it take my Birthday to bring you out of the ABN closet ???  lol see ya next year  buddy ole pal []


----------

